# How To Make Homemade Rennet



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I was trying to find information on *how to make homemade rennet*. I searched here on this forum and found one link posted by Julia:

http://extension.oregonstate.edu/catalog/html/em/em8908/

In addition I also found another link on the web on making homemade rennet:

http://biology.clc.uc.edu/Fankhauser/Cheese/Rennet/rennet_preparation.html

If anyone else has links that they have bookmarked or "recipes" for making homemade rennet, would you please kindly post them here so others could find them more easily in one place?


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is one

To produce rennet, the stomach is removed from a freshly killed suckling kid or lamb which has eaten no grass or other solid food. The organ's opening is tied securely and the stomach is rolled in ashes to coat it well. It's then hung to dry away from the direct sun generally from the roof beams of a thatched cottage or in the shade of a grape arbor, but any warm, moisture-free, well-aired place is adequate. When the sac has dried thoroughly, the milk within will have been reduced to a brown powder.

Source below,
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Organic-Gardening/1975-07-01/Goats-Milk-Cheese-The-Andaluz-Way.aspx


----------

